# What Monitors Do You/Have You Owned?



## Bigblackdog (May 27, 2006)

Got my 1st Monitor today, a beautiful juvie male V.scalaris from *boa*, and I'm totally fascinated by his behaviour (the monitor's, not boa's) 
Apart from (almost) already proving himself to be an adept escape-artist, just the way he's exploring & probing everything is amazing.
I was totally blown away to see the little bugger support himself with his tail while all 4 legs scrabbled at the side of the tank.

I've got a pair of Storrs lined up in a couple of months, but am just curious to others thoughts/experiences with monitors.

Pics always welcome!

Anyone got Lacies?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 27, 2006)

Yep


----------



## serpenttongue (May 27, 2006)

I have 4 Lacies  Unreal lizards. You can get attached to them very quickly and become mesmerized by the innocence in their eyes. I love it when they're basking lazily like a big, old dumb dog that looks up only with it's eyes because it can't be bothered raising it's head. They're just like that, bless 'em  .


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 27, 2006)

That is probably the best herp picture I've ever seen!
It looks like my 75kg Bull Arab, Akuma, only wearing a lizard skin coat! :lol: 

How big an enclosure do you have the lacies in?
It looks like indoors? :?


----------



## serpenttongue (May 27, 2006)

Yeah it's indoors. That lacey is only 1m long. The enclosure is 1.4m long, 50cm high, 65cm wide. Here's another pic


----------



## FAY (May 27, 2006)

Fantastic pics ST, they sure look spoilt.
We have varanus primordius.......just love 'em!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 27, 2006)

Are yorus staying inside Serpenttongue? I am starting to consider keeping mine inside ebcause, as you say, they are so cool. and I know that all lizards go a bit wild when kept outside. My young Bells is gettign some real character now. He stayed out last night and just kept checking us out.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 27, 2006)

Nah Pete, mine will go outdoors in a year or so. Can't wait to see them roam their outdoor enclosure. Your Bells looks really good. They look awesome when they stretch their head up like that. My 4 Lacies are the common form but 2 of them carry the Bells gene, so i hope to get Bells and Common form Lacies when/if they breed.

They do go a bit wild outdoors. I had one outdoors years ago that was okay in the mornings before it heated up. I could get it out of it's box and hold it and it would stay calm. During the day i could sit in the enclosure and it would go about it's business as long as i kept pretty still.


----------



## steve (May 27, 2006)

I am having my first monitor delivered tomorrow, a Sand Goanna. I can't wait as it will be such a different experience as a keeper than just having snakes. I'll post some pics when she arrives. She laid eggs last year but the bloke I'm getting off had a power problem and lost the lot. I'm hoping to get a male in the near future.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 27, 2006)

Great stuff steve. They're tops. Heaps of character.


----------



## steve (May 27, 2006)

I hope so, my son wanted one for his 10th birthday next year, so it's his early present. I'm hoping to set up an outdoor enclosure over the next few months. does anyone know of some good sites that have heaps of info about monitors. I know there is a care sheet here, but not a lot of just general info.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 27, 2006)

I dunno mate but I think they are basically like dogs. if they are big enough to live outside you aint gunna do too much wrong. Get them a leash, feed em heaps and enjoy.


----------



## raptor (May 28, 2006)

Yep found my lacies temprement improved in the outdoor inclosure


----------



## steve (May 28, 2006)

We got our sandy this afternoon, so I thought I'd show you all.


----------



## Magpie (May 28, 2006)

> We have varanus primordius.......just love 'em!



Who breeds V. primordius?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 28, 2006)

sandies are great.


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 28, 2006)

I've kept 8 species of monitors and they are by far my favourite reptiles. I find them far more interesting than snakes (although I still keep and love snakes), and their appearance is just as stunning in my opinion.
The species I've kept are:
Varanus goudlii (Sand Monitor)
Varanus varius (Lace Monitor)
Varanus mitchelli (Mitchell's Water Monitor)
Varanus mertensi (Merten's Water Monitor)
Varanus kingorum (Long-tailed Rock Monitor)
Varanus tristis (Blackheaded Monitor)
Varanus spenceri (Spencers Monitor)
Varanus rosenbergi (Heath Monitor)

Not only are their behaviours so great to watch, but setting up their environments is always great fun, trying to create naturalistic and interesting habitats.

Simon Archibald


----------



## sobrien (May 28, 2006)

I've owned tristis. Interesting little fellas. Typically extremely shy and timid, however I have come across exceptions, to the stage where they wont run away if you enter the room. Strictly no handling in my experience though.


----------



## craig.a.c (May 28, 2006)

Serpenttounge. Have you got any pics of him not sleeping?


----------



## Nephrurus (May 28, 2006)

I keep Gilleni.... I can't recommend them highly enough. Interesting, intelligent captives. 

-H


----------



## krusty (May 28, 2006)

i did have a sandy and i loved haveing him but i had to get rid of him as i did not have the room for him
when he got big......it was a sad day.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 28, 2006)

craig.a.c said:


> Serpenttounge. Have you got any pics of him not sleeping?


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 28, 2006)

Personally, I think normal lacies are better looking than Bells when they are all colourful like ST's.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 28, 2006)

You should see one of my other ones, Pete. Perfect banding. It'll knock ya socks off!!!!


----------



## jordo (May 28, 2006)

I've only kept ackies but they're great fun!

Simon what is the tamest out of the larger goannas you've kept (spencers, heath, goulds and lacies).
Jords


----------



## Simon_Archibald (May 29, 2006)

Jordo,
I found the tamest to be the Lacies...big male I had was an absolute push-over 

Simon Archibald


----------



## herptrader (May 29, 2006)

You have got to love the goannas. We only have a few tiny ackies and we have not had them for long but their antics just hold your attention. Intelligence wise they seem to be close to the top of the tree from an Aussie reptile perspective.

I like the way they "cook" themselves under the basking lights and then go foraging at a million miles per hour until they cool down and then park themselves under the lights again to recharge.

I also like the way they use their forked tongues.


----------



## Ozboy (May 29, 2006)

*Monitors*

Hi,

currently have

primoridus
storrs
ackies
gillens
scalaris
tristis
mitchells
mertens
sandies
lacies, both normal and bells

and soon to acquire some brevicauda and kingorum


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 29, 2006)

*Monitors*



Ozboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> currently have
> 
> ...


 :shock:


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (May 29, 2006)

hi all 

i have storrs , accies , a goulds and a orientalis and am always looking for more i am after brevicaudas (pitty bout theyre price ) , kingorum , mitchelli , a female orientalis , tristis tristis , female goulds , scalaris but its all about when i have the money as to when i can get monitors :roll: and whatever else i can get my hands on  
i will try get some decent pics of them and post


----------



## jordo (May 29, 2006)

Which is the smallest out of storrs and gillens monitors?


----------



## PremierPythons (May 29, 2006)

storr's are smaller mate


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 30, 2006)

*I currently have breeding projects with.*

Qld Storrs
WA Ackies
Mertins Water Monitors
Mangroves
Glauerti

[*u]Have had.[/u]*

Tristis
Baritji
Tristis Oreintalis
SA Goulds (Had Twins hatch once)
Caudolinetus

These monitors arent ones weve just had in the shop for sale, but keeped &amp; bred most of them.

*&amp; would like to keep one day.*

Primordius
Laceys (bells form)
Eremius
prasinus

Monitors are tops but are also higher maintanice.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 30, 2006)

if by sandy you mean varanus goldii which is what i think you mean, that if its even female didnt breed, its simply not big enough, unless you are huge lol, V. Gouldii gorw a good 1.5m, hope your son loves it as i know i would lol  great gift!

edit: have you got any pics of the mertens enclosure from a view you can see the whole thing and what are the measurements


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 30, 2006)

aussiesnakelover 


> have you got any pics of the mertens enclosure from a view you can see the whole thing and what are the measurements



Here you go!

Its 8000ltr Team Poly rain water tank.
It has a 250 ltr tub for swimming.
Two 160w Ozbrite bulbs heating it.
300watt water heater in the tub keeping it at 28degress.
I have mertins &amp; Mangroves in there togather.

Jason


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 30, 2006)

beuty's because i live mertens natural occuring area i wont need all that hheatiing and lightin thank god lol
great set-up by the way, any sucess with the mangroves?

also does anyone else have picstures of there monitor enclosures lareg monitor mainly and would diffently like to see mertens enclosures... plzzzz


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 30, 2006)

> any sucess with the mangroves?


Had 5 eggs but due to shop comitment didnt relised she laid them &amp; they went yucky in the egg box. (spewin)
I hope to crack them this summer.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 30, 2006)

aww what a shame! goodluck to your future breeding


----------



## DC (Jul 13, 2006)

I like your set up Jason,great idea.


----------



## zulu (Jul 13, 2006)

*re What*

I had a pair of storrs last year and one acanthurus,the storrs are good to watch and breed like rabbits,high maintenance with heating and feeding but very interesting,dont get bit OUCH!


----------



## Magpie (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a spa, It's a pain to keep maintained so I'm think maybe a few mitchells won't go astray  .


----------



## freerider (Jul 13, 2006)

I hope you have some luck with the mangroves reptile city, I have been saving my pocket money


----------



## peterescue (Jul 13, 2006)

Ive only kept varius, gouldii and prasinus :mrgreen:
Love that enclosure Jason


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 13, 2006)

I currently have 1 x Laccie, 2 x Accies, 2 x Gilleni's. Would like to get more but seriously need to work on a food cultivation business first to keep up with their high demands :lol:

That enclosure is awesome, Jason. Good job. Where could I store a tank that size I wonder. Do you think my wife would notice??? :roll: :wink:


----------



## Deano (Jul 13, 2006)

I have five lacey's, one male and four females which i will be breeding again this coming season all up i had about 40 eggs last season...


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 13, 2006)

what does everyone feed there monitors?
partically ackies and mertens


----------



## Deano (Jul 13, 2006)

I feed my Lacey’s chicken necks and they love them….


----------



## jordo (Jul 13, 2006)

> what does everyone feed there monitors?
> partically ackies and mertens


My ackies got insects, spiders, pinkies, BD pellets, dog food and egg.


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 13, 2006)

ok, just to see what people think this is what i feed my mertens
chopped chicken necks, pinkies, kangaroo and beef mince, prawns, barramundi wing chopped and woodies 
oh and he also has live fish to chase


----------



## fishead (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey snaketamperer, I feed my WA ackies woodies, crickets, chopped mice and any young cichlids that need culling. Just had a clutch hatch actually.

Hey Jason could you post up some pics of your gluarti please mate?
I guess they'd be from Bedford? If so do you think there is much visible difference between the NT population that he collected from and the main WA population? What are you planning on charging for hatchies this season if you get some?


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi Fishead
The Glauerti are from Gavin Bedford.
They are fantastic to watch.
He has 3 color forms, I guess from 3 differant locations.
Ill have to get more pics happening but here the best one I have at the moment.
Babys will be $2000 - $2500 each depends on differant factors.
I hope they will breed &amp; I hope they are a definate pair its so hard to see any differance.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## herptrader (Jul 14, 2006)

I was quite tempted when the Glauerti came up but again they are not a species that can be kept in Victoria as they are not on the schedules :-( :-( :-( :-( :-( :-(


----------



## fishead (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Jason, they are a great looking monitor hey! The American breeders are breeding them at six months old and reckon they breed as freely as accies. Frank Retes posted something about sexing them on varanus.net not long back but I can't remember exactly - my brain hurts. 
Down at the Sydney reptile expo a couple of years back Gavin had a couple there on display and said was going to sell younguns for a grand each, seems he changed his mind since then though.


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Jul 14, 2006)

nice glauerti jason  its a pitty there isnt more of these guys floating round in captivity  i cant wait till they're price drops they are something i definitly wanna keep in the future along with caudolineatus and brevicauda  

thanks 
nath


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jul 14, 2006)

i consider myself lucky seeing all of gavin's gluarti in person!!!!  great bloke to

we still email about my mertens that i got from him and i bought i ages ago


----------



## Tristis (Jul 14, 2006)

adult pair of tristis, ackies and flavies. the flavi is a full grown female. does any body have a female tristis that looks the same as the one on the left i am willing to pay alot for the right animal


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Jul 14, 2006)

Tristis , i love that flavy  do u know its locality ? 

thanks
nath


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 14, 2006)

My male Gaulrti was chasing the female today!!
Its the first sign Ive seen of them showing signs of mateing.
They are only aprox 6 months old.
Heres a few more pics I have taken today.
One is my female Mangrove monitor.

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 15, 2006)

Im so happy the Gaulrti was at it again today.
Mateing like crazy most of the day. :shock: 
I put an egg box in for laying.
So hopefully they are old enough.
They should lay in aprox 4 to 6 weeks if all goes well.

Jason


----------



## Reptilia (Jul 15, 2006)

How much do you think mangrove monitors will go for Jason?

I was searching around for some last year and found one contact who had 1 juvie male $1700.


----------



## Reptile City (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Reptilia
Was the one for sale from Chris Peberdy?
He sold it very quick.
So I think the price will be around the same$1800 each for captive bred juvies.
Have to hatch eggs yet!
Fingers crossed this summer.

Jason


----------

